# Children's book display



## mkford (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello!

I'm looking for explicit plans on how to make a children's book display for a classroom. You know the ones, they're tiered, one sided, usually no taller than 30", display's kids' picture books. Does anyone have ANY plans for these? I'm not picky about any dimensions, I just need someone to tell me what to do. 

Thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Katie, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Katie,

Welcome to the forum. Here are a few examples that might be what you're looking for.

I have seen a lot of used library displays over the years on govdeals.com, but you have to have perfect timing to find one in your area.

hopefully others will have a few more sources.



http://ana-white.com/2010/04/plans-...inexpensive-organize-your-playroom-today.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2075-childrens-book-display-plans-5.html#post53207

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?redirect=1&mid=d44933a9c6339046f51f77a6d7299806


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Local library.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the item in the Anna White link Doug sent you. It is adaptable to any size you would like and easy to build.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....enjoy


----------

